# Winter bulk for the new guy!



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey y'all I'm looking to bulk up this winter. I'm at around 165 with 8% body fat, I'm a natural ectomorph so adding weight is pretty damn hard ! I know posting this will help me and make sure I'm 100% every day for the next three months I'm looking forward to competing this coming summer so any input or tips or anything is greatly appreciated 
"Gear" will be osta with daa, and ghrp 2 for appetite.
Training- right now I've been hypertrophy training kinda made up my own workout it's a 4 day split, its not working for the mass so I'm looking to switch up to a 5/3/1 or possibly the beginner workout in Arnold's encyclopedia, anybody else have a fav bulk workout ???? Lookin to pack on some serious mass! I don't want to see abs anymore lol 
Tips, suggestions, anything is much appreciated, ill be posting pictures as well ! Not as huge as everyone here but I'm trying ! Wanna look like Franco !


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2013)

Are you asking for a workout routine?


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2013)

Try tracking your calories.  I use MyFitness pal App.  This will give you a better idea how much your taking in.  I bet your not eating as much as you think.
Switch to a heavier workout 5/3/1 or 5x5.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

DF said:


> Try tracking your calories.  I use MyFitness pal App.  This will give you a better idea how much your taking in.  I bet your not eating as much as you think.
> Switch to a heavier workout 5/3/1 or 5x5.



X2 on all counts


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

chrisotpherm said:


> Are you asking for a workout routine?


I guess in a way, mustang tips or other people's favorite bulk workouts nd supps nd diets. Anything you got would be appreciated, and doc what do you mean x2 ?? I will def start tracking calories i know that's a huge issue.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 11, 2013)

DF said:


> Try tracking your calories.  I use MyFitness pal App.  This will give you a better idea how much your taking in.  I bet your not eating as much as you think.
> Switch to a heavier workout 5/3/1 or 5x5.



This. Eat until you're blue!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree with DF on every point he made is what I meant. Track calories and macros, myfitnesspal is great for this and iphone & droid compatible, and also his workout recommendations.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok I was thinking about the 5x5 I'm just a little shaky on the progressions in that workout. Maybe you could hit me with a sample workout like a chest or back day ? Ill look into the app thanks alot sounds good!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> Ok I was thinking about the 5x5 I'm just a little shaky on the progressions in that workout. Maybe you could hit me with a sample workout like a chest or back day ? Ill look into the app thanks alot sounds good!



I personally don't sit my training days by body parts, I think it's inefficient and suboptimal. Rather I organize my training around compound and Olympic lifts. The big compounds you'd do in a 5x5 setup where as less involved exercises and isolation lifts would get 8+ reps and not an5x5


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 11, 2013)

2 things 
#1) Ghrp 6 is for appetite not Ghrp2
#2)You need to take 3 grams of DAA a day to get any benefit
That's $$$


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

GreatGunz said:


> 2 things
> #1) Ghrp 6 is for appetite not Ghrp2
> #2)You need to take 3 grams of DAA a day to get any benefit
> That's $$$



well ive been told that the ghrp 2 will give the appetite increase as well as i had originally opted for ghrp 6
also i can get 500 daa grams for 30 bucks, not really that expensive ??? im planning on 3grams preworkout and 3grams before bed


----------



## AnalogMan (Dec 12, 2013)

Nutrition is the Pathway to tour goal..  "Bad Nutrition"  ends up in bad results brother ,pick any road, they will all get you there  Goals and Focus....................AnalogMan


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

GreatGunz said:


> 2 things
> #1) Ghrp 6 is for appetite not Ghrp2
> #2)You need to take 3 grams of DAA a day to get any benefit
> That's $$$



after 150mcg of ghrp2 I have a very hard time not eating over a 800-1000 cals.  literally.  I can eat for 20min.  Im not able to use it when trying to cut, the cravings/desire gets the best of me.  ghrp6 is worse or stronger.....but 2 still works.

its the insulin spike that gives the hunger....no way to avoid it


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 12, 2013)

AnalogMan said:


> Nutrition is the Pathway to tour goal..  "Bad Nutrition"  ends up in bad results brother ,pick any road, they will all get you there  Goals and Focus....................AnalogMan



I agree 100% i always preach nutrition unfortunately that is also why im so lean i eat so healthy but not enough calories. Still trying to figure out tricks to pack on the extra pounds


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 12, 2013)

If you're having trouble eating, how 'bout some good ol' mary jane?

Just make sure you got all your food cooked before you get baked so you don't pig out on junk


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 12, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you're having trouble eating, how 'bout some good ol' mary jane?
> 
> Just make sure you got all your food cooked before you get baked so you don't pig out on junk



haha i actually already do that sir! but i cant smoke in the mornings so i only get that benefit at night, ill just munch myself to sleep, wake up and shit it all out lol but good suggestion !


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 14, 2013)

I think its been said ALOT.  EAT and then EAT some more.  Its difficult to gain much muscle keeping bodyfat that low.  At least in my experience.

MT


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 16, 2013)

your right motown,
today i start... frst meal 5 whole eggs a bagel and a fruit protein smoothie, i havent gotten any supps yet, but im starting my new 5x5 program today 

received this from another member here im excited to start packin on the strength and lbs!
bout to eat meal number two which is some dolphin and rice for preworkout


----------



## JOMO (Dec 17, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> I agree 100% i always preach nutrition unfortunately that is also why im so lean i eat so healthy but not enough calories. Still trying to figure out tricks to pack on the extra pounds



Pour olive oil on ur thang. One tablespoon is about 100 calories.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 17, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Pour olive oil on ur thang. One tablespoon is about 100 calories.



I heard a tip about taking olive oil "shooters" where its practically a shot of olive oil nd u take three a day. you ever heard anything like that or think it would work?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 27, 2013)

Just started ghrp 2 today, did my first shot and i felt pretty flush afterwards. I broke out into a sweat, guess it means its gtg ( I hope)


----------



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

Imo, @ 165 all you need is food to grow. Eat 6-8 times a day at least 50g of protein, and almost as many carbs and work your butt off and you will grow I promise.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 27, 2013)

i don't quite support that whole perfect diet, youre bulking, not cutting, you say youre a hard gainer... start slamming down everything in sight, cakes, pizzas, fast food, pre cooked store bought whole chickens, pick up weight gainers... get like 1000+ cals with 4 scoops, those  tubs of yogurts... slam 2 a day, thats almost 1500 calories right there, go to dollar store, thy sell canned peanuts, every can has 1200 calories worth of peanuts in it,throw peanut butter into your protein smoothies.... drink everything with milk (easy cals), honestly theres so many ways you can pack on 5,000+ calories a day without much of a hassle,  if youre honestly eating like 4500 + calories and are remaining at 160 pounds then yeah youre a hard gainer... now and days,  though everyone whose small considers themselves a hard gainer.... no offense but i doubt your actually eating as much as you think you are


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 28, 2013)

Well actually its not like Im some noob weightlifter complaining about being a hard gainer, yes most people don't eat enough but I also got diagnosed with chrons disease last year and lost 25 pounds, i must eat gluten free and dairy free now so its harder to get the cheat calories, i have always been  a lean guy that can drop weight fast. Im getting my meals in its just hard to get all the calories, i appreciate all the tips ! But don't mistake me for someone who doesn't know anything, after all i have actually competed and placed before


----------

